# To be realiable around horses...



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

After a 5 month break from the 'horse world' I am about to accept a job at a farm down in Florida. Unfortunately when I got Hummer, now 8 months old, I wasn't working with horses, so I didn't have any real oppurtunity to acclimate him to be around them before this. I've seen a lot of shepherds at the horse shows just 'hanging out' around the barn & following their people around. I also think he would LOVE having wide open space at the farm to run around, I just don't want him to chase the horses in the paddocks or when they're being ridden! I know the recall and 'leave it' are likely the most important things to be proficient with, and I am working on both... but does anyone with experience with this have any other suggestions on how I would go about making him reliable? Thanks!


----------



## Horses'N'Hounds (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry, no advice on the topic at hand, but have to ask what farm in FL? I left a Trakehner farm down there about 6 months ago.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i worked for a Polo team. there was a GSD dog that walked the horses around to cool off after they came off the field. we would put the reins in his mouth and he would follow the group who was cooling down the horses.

is there some place you can take your dog to be around horses before you go to Fl. with him? who knows, your dog might be alright with horses and show no reaction. we're in the woods with our Shep alot and we come across horses. my Shep has no reaction. i call him to me and we move off the trail. sometimes the trail is narrow and the horses pass by rather close to us. i always watch the horses legs so i know if they're going to knick. i try to keep my dog out of range of being kicked.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Just another way of looking at it, your pup himself could be very well mannered around horses, but I would be worried about the horse's reactions to a dog.It would only take one misstep or a kick.
I keep my guys out of the barn and paddock area.
When my daughters were in 4 H showing and taking lessons, as a parent I never liked it when someones dog was wondering around while my daughter was riding. It could have been the best behaved dog there was, but I didn't feel comfortable. Just another way of looking at it.
Enjoy Florida !!!


----------



## Horses'N'Hounds (Dec 21, 2008)

3dogcrew, that's a great point that I should have thought of. Sometimes our dogs will follow us into the field to get a horse and every now and then one of the horses will go after them. And I mean chasing them down with malicious intent in mind. I saw my boss's pug almost get trampled to death one day...scary. My 3 yr old is notorious for trying to play with the dogs...of course she's 17hh and about 1350 lbs, so it doesn't work so well.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I definately want him to learn not to go near the horses. I know from much experience that you never really know how a horse will react. Horses are after all, the prey animal. 

Unfortunately there's no one around here with horses that I know that I could have taken him to... the old barn I used to work for already headed down to Florida with all of theirs & I didn't really want to impose on anyone else. 

At least for a while, he will be on leash around the horses when I have some free time. I know it's going to be difficult for a while, because he's starting to get into his butthead stage, but we'll see! Any more suggestions would be great!

Horses and Hounds... the farm is Wolfstone stables... it is a show jumper barn in Wellington, FL.


----------



## Horses'N'Hounds (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, are you into the H/j scene then? I think I missed my calling as an h/j rider...I love jumping a lot, but at this point it'd take way too long to get the training I'd need and get out there to switch from dressage. I wish I had pics of one of the 3 yr old's bucking fit this morning...was quite impressive.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Well more into the jumpers.... I DO NOT like the hunters... but as far as myself is concerned, I actually prefer dressage & worked at a dressage barn for a long time. At my old job (also a jumper barn) The few times I would hop on a jumper to trail ride it for whatever reason, I was always picked on because I had to lengthen the stirrups! I prefer to sit. haha. But anyway, some pictures of your horses would be great. And keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

my horse hates dogs and that's how we got him...original owner bought him as a foxhunter


----------



## Tanker (Apr 5, 2002)

In addition to keeping puppy tied up or walking on a leash, you can teach 'out'. Out can happen in multiple places, if puppy follows you into a stall out means leave the stall. When you are leading horses into the barn aisle out can mean to clear out of the aisle (my aisle out means go outside). When in the riding ring or arena out means to get outside the fence. While riding on a trail out can mean to give more distance between puppy & horse. 
Something to consider is puppy will respond differently when you have him on a leash and a horse walks by vs you being the person on the horse. 
The important point is to keep a very close eye on puppy to keep them safe. 
Have a great time at your new job.


----------

